# Finally did it....



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

after much research and lingering around in my head, i finally bought a yak. Tarpon 120 with paddle and rudder for $750 shipped. Can't wait to use it.:fishing:


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Congrats on the new ride, you will love yakking.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

very good choice. going out sat. morn. if you want to get wet. thats a great price where did you get it?


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Congrats ! The 120 is a nice boat.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

congrats on the new ride.


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

Awesome! Break it in right. Come on out and join us Saturday.

http://www.piratesoflynnhaven.org/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=1523


----------



## charliechurch (Nov 27, 2007)

ha, you will soon find out how highly addictive fishing out of a yak is. congrats.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

wish i could join u guys but the yak is being shipped. bought it from kayakcity.com


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

hey grilled sardine. did you get that tampon i mean tarpon yet? need to get it wet


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

not yet but ill have it by this weekend. still in transit. i have all the accessories at home already that i bought from kayakfishingstuff. can't wait to take it out this weekend.


----------



## buxtondaydreamin (Jan 11, 2007)

sweet... i love my tarpon


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

let me know where you'r going and i'll met you going sat. and sunday weather permiting. or i know some calmer spots if you prefer. if you need some help with rigging let me know.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

nice, first fish u get outa it, and its game on.


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

surfnsam said:


> let me know where you'r going and i'll met you going sat. and sunday weather permiting. or i know some calmer spots if you prefer. if you need some help with rigging let me know.


I plan on getting out in the yak this weekend. Let me know if you guys want to meet up. I was thinking of hitting the Severn and launching at Jonas Green Park. I'm game for other locations if you want to meet up somewhere else for a yak flotilla.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

what time are you going? is jonas green park by the old 450 bridge? if so i checked it out 2 weeks ago, good place.


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Jonas Green Park is the park by the old 450 bridge. I'm probably gonna get there around 8AM on Saturday. I could also do Saturday afternoon\evening instead of morning or sometime on Sunday.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

Pics of the new yak...just need to install the fish finder and i should be ready to go.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

sweet!


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

That is a purdy lookin Yak ... Youll never regret buying her.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

went ot jonas green this morning nothing but dink craoaker and snags fished from 6am to 10. 2 guys crabbing were doing well. going to stoney creek sunday morning about the same time got my light and ready to roll


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

That's one sweet fish-raiser GS...i hope this means more fishy postings on the kayak/MD boards.


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

surfnsam said:


> went ot jonas green this morning nothing but dink craoaker and snags fished from 6am to 10. 2 guys crabbing were doing well. going to stoney creek sunday morning about the same time got my light and ready to roll


surfnsam, sorry I missed you on Saturday. Something came up and I couldn't make it out earlier that morning. I stopped by Jonas Green around 11:30AM and but saw the boat traffic was starting to pick up so I decide hit some creeks in the Magothy. I caught a few white and yellow perch, some small stripers and a 23" pickerel. 

The Severn should start to pick up in the Fall with some keeper size stripers. Hopefully you found decent size fish at Stoney Creek on Sunday


----------



## TopsailSurf (Aug 8, 2008)

Grilled Sardine said:


> after much research and lingering around in my head, i finally bought a yak. Tarpon 120 with paddle and rudder for $750 shipped. Can't wait to use it.:fishing:



That is a nice ride! How much did it cost for shipping? I saw on their site they are advertising the Tarpon 120 w/rudder angler for $750, but wasn't sure if that included shipping or not.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

shipping is $50


----------

